# Minha Primeira Estação



## Marcus Vinicius (10 Mar 2012 às 23:18)

Foi duro espera mais de 30 dias o Jesus enviar a Estação lá do Chile. Mas enfim ela chegou. Adoro meteorologia, sou fascinado por isso e quando vi informações nesse site , investi muito nisso e agradeço a todos pelas informções que deram sobre compras e sobre a estação.
Olha ela aí:





Olha minha alegria:




Montada provisoriamente:





Primeira dor de cabeça: Abrigo..Ja tinha feito o tubo de pvc do Felipe, mas sem o ventilador ficou complicado. temperaturas de 40 graus..Muitooo
Não deu para usar. Sem nenhuma proteção tbem nao deu. Com o Rs Original, temperatura alta tambem.. Melhorou bem com madeira. Iria comprar as madeiras e fazer  tipo um Abrigo de Stevenson, ma achei uma casinha bem legal.. Os pratos , acreditei que tbem daria um bom aumento e aí fui pra Madeira mesmo..
Olha o PVC (dois tubos, um dentro do outro ,mas ainda não fiz uso definitivo deles:





A casinha apenas pintada :





Bom, o sensor era mjuito para a casinha então Eu e meu Pai fizemos aqueles ajustes necessários.. Olha aí:









Sobrou pro Pai o serviço sujo:




Pelo menos deu pra ver vista linda de Ribeirão Preto:













Ficou assim:





detalhes:




cheinha de furos para ventilar bastante..





Quanto ao Software , optamos pelo Cumulus..Configuramos para enviar dados para o weather undeground.. Tranquilo por enquanto..
site Jardim Recreio - Ribeirão Preto -SP - Brasil
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=ISAOPAUL12

Mas queriamos criar um pagina apenas com HTML e aí entrou no nosso dia a dia o *Inacio Vieira [/SIZE]*, sensacional a ajuda dele. Sem ele o site particular não sairia. Ficou conosco uma noite toda pelo msn (com voz) nos ajudando a configurar o Cumulus para enviar via ftp as paginas de html para o Site.
um resumo de tudo que nós fizemos:

1) Escolher um site para armazenar sua pagina
  . esse site precisa permitir atualizações via ftp de x em x minutos
  pode aceitar apenas html para a primeira versão do site
  criar conta no site e verificar endereço final do seu site 

2) baixar filezila, (envio de arquivos via ftp)


3) configurar o Cumulus para enviar via ftp seus arquivos
 - Internet, Options, campos de ftp, Host name, directory, usuario, senha,web settings


4) transferir via ftp os arquivos (8 arquivos html) para a pasta do seu site
   sao os arquivos que nao tem o T no final..sómente eles: index.htm, gauges.htm,...
   . voce ira transferir apenas essa vez, pois as outras seram enviadas automaticamente

5) transferir os arquivos da pasta \cumulus\web\images


6) transferir tudo que ha dentro da pasta \cumulus\webfiles


após tudo isso, quando acessar sua pagina já estará certa (em ingles)

 se quiser alterar alguns textos, é so alterar os arquivos que tem T no final e estao dentro da sua pasta
c:\cumulus\web

Então todos os agradecimentos ao *Inacio Vieira [/SIZE]*que já na primeira mensagem se colocou a disposição para nos ajudar, tirando muito tempo de sua vida para nós.  Muito obrigado e esperamos sua ajuda na mudança para a pagina com php.

Estação Jardim Recreio:
http://www.marcusvinicius26.xpg.com.br

Agradecimentos ao Ricardo Inacio que tambem deu bastante dicas úteis..


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Mar 2012 às 23:46)

Boas
Muito bom gostei de ver está nos favoritos
Pena a  não teres utilizado o Rs/abrigo em PVC, mas acho que assim tambem ficas bem servido
Boa continuação


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Mar 2012 às 23:57)

Já agora onde a encomendaste?

Edit

PCE-Chile
http://www.pce-iberica.es/contactar.htm#Chile0


----------



## ijv (11 Mar 2012 às 00:09)

Marcus Vinicius disse:


> Foi duro espera mais de 30 dias o Jesus enviar a Estação lá do Chile. Mas enfim ela chegou. Adoro meteorologia, sou fascinado por isso e quando vi informações nesse site , investi muito nisso e agradeço a todos pelas informções que deram sobre compras e sobre a estação.
> Olha ela aí:
> 
> 
> ...



Bem não tem de agradecer, nos estamos aqui para nos ajudar uns aos outros, é para isso que serve o forum.  Estou sempre disponível para ajudar e também ser ajudado   Para os que nao sabem o Inacio vieira sou eu com o user ijv  .
Neste momento para poder ajudar também tive aqui alguns users que me ajudaram muito, principalmente o Actioman, pois nunca mais o vi por cá, porque sem ele eu nunca estaria a este nível, para poder ajudar.


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (11 Mar 2012 às 00:20)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Muito bom gostei de ver está nos favoritos
> Pena a  não teres utilizado o Rs/abrigo em PVC, mas acho que assim tambem ficas bem servido
> Boa continuação



Filipe,,,aqueles tubos ficaram iguais ao seu..certinho, mas sem o exaustor..faz falta a ventilção..aqui em rebs o calor é de matar..só chopp mesmo pra esfriar a cabeça...
Li praticamente todos tópicos seus e agradeço tudo que escreveu , pois segui muita coisa e ainda vou seguir..Parabens pela estção e pelos tubões...


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (11 Mar 2012 às 00:24)

ijv disse:


> Bem não tem de agradecer, nos estamos aqui para nos ajudar uns aos outros, é para isso que serve o forum.  Estou sempre disponível para ajudar e também ser ajudado   Para os que nao sabem o Inacio vieira sou eu com o user ijv  .
> Neste momento para poder ajudar também tive aqui alguns users que me ajudaram muito, principalmente o Actioman, pois nunca mais o vi por cá, porque sem ele eu nunca estaria a este nível, para poder ajudar.



Inácio ou ijv não importa. O que importa é o tempo de sua Vida que nos coloca a sua disposição..Parabens pela sua postura e vai cansar d eficar agradeçendo, pois muitos tem e terão sua ajuda...obrigado por tudo, mas por enquanto..


----------



## filipe cunha (11 Mar 2012 às 00:25)

Marcus Vinicius disse:


> Filipe,,,aqueles tubos ficaram iguais ao seu..certinho, mas sem o exaustor..faz falta a ventilção..aqui em rebs o calor é de matar..só chopp mesmo pra esfriar a cabeça...
> Li praticamente todos tópicos seus e agradeço tudo que escreveu , pois segui muita coisa e ainda vou seguir..Parabens pela estção e pelos tubões...



Tal como disse o ijv no post anterior, o pessoal está cá para ajudar


----------



## Estação SP (11 Mar 2012 às 00:41)

Parabéns pela instalaçao, está muito boa.

Secalhar recomendava-te a colocares o RS com o tubo de pvc como o filipe disse acho que ficavas melhor servido em questao das temperaturas e de humidade.
É que a madeira com o tempo começa a degradar-se, se nao for bem tratada acaba por apodrecer, e é mais incomodo.
É só por dizer que o RS com o tubo de pvc é mais limpo e torna-se mais leve caso seja preciso mudar algo é mais pratico.

Agora só falta mesmo colocares os dados no Wunderground.

Abraço!


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (11 Mar 2012 às 01:59)

Estação SP disse:


> Parabéns pela instalaçao, está muito boa.
> 
> Secalhar recomendava-te a colocares o RS com o tubo de pvc como o filipe disse acho que ficavas melhor servido em questao das temperaturas e de humidade.
> É que a madeira com o tempo começa a degradar-se, se nao for bem tratada acaba por apodrecer, e é mais incomodo.
> ...



até que tentamos o PVC, mas eleva muito.. o normal que seria 36 graus vai a 40...a madeira apodrece e la vamos pro telhado, trocar..rsrsrsrsrs
já esta no under..
http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/83668.html?sp=ISAOPAUL12


----------



## Estação SP (11 Mar 2012 às 14:55)

Pois está bem... porque dentro de um tubo de pvc nao ah tanta circulaçao de ar como num RS de pratos. Para isso tinhas de colocar um ventoinha no Rs de tubo de pvc.

Se te dedicares um pouco, a madeira nunca apodrece, convem é pintares de ano a ano, para impermeabilizar a madeira e tambem para nao rachar com o calor.

Os dados de temperatura e humidade parecem muito bons...

Abraço!


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Mar 2012 às 21:37)

Muito calor por esses lados...


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (16 Mar 2012 às 12:54)

filipe cunha disse:


> Muito calor por esses lados...



Sim, o calor reina por aqui e chuva?  rara..


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (29 Abr 2012 às 15:30)

Oi, 

Adquirimos um dominio próprio e mudamos de endereço de hospedagem. 

Aproveitamos e mudamos totalmente a página. Agora é em php. Isso tudo graças as tres horas de paciência do Inacio Vieira, novamente ele sempre prestativo. Ser nâo fosse por ele, tinhamos apenas uma estação muda em casa.
Um grande abraço a voce, Inácio. 

Agradeço muito ao administrador do Fórum Meteopt pela ajuda na hospedagem.


----------



## ijv (29 Abr 2012 às 15:34)

Estamos aqui para nos ajudarmos uns aos outros é por isso que temos aqui um belo fórum


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Mai 2012 às 11:15)

Muito bem, gostei de ver


----------



## ijv (1 Mai 2012 às 12:24)

Estou muito contente por já poder ter ajudado dois users deste belo forum a colocar os respectivos sites das suas estações online. 
Espero poder vir ajudar muitos mais


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (2 Mai 2012 às 16:42)

filipe cunha disse:


> Muito bem, gostei de ver



Valeu Filipe, vc sempre por perto incentivando..


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Mai 2012 às 21:36)

Marcus Vinicius disse:


> Valeu Filipe, vc sempre por perto incentivando..



Uns ajudando de uma forma, outros de outra...cá estamos para crescer


----------



## MacBubols (13 Ago 2012 às 15:02)

ijv disse:


> Estamos aqui para nos ajudarmos uns aos outros é por isso que temos aqui um belo fórum



Olá,
aproveitando a deixa; instalei uma Davis Vantage Pro2 Plus e gostaria de saber de alternativas para colocar os dados meteorológicos on line.


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (30 Ago 2012 às 13:05)

MacBubols disse:


> Olá,
> aproveitando a deixa; instalei uma Davis Vantage Pro2 Plus e gostaria de saber de alternativas para colocar os dados meteorológicos on line.



voce tem opção de colocar os dados no weatherundeground e no pwsweather. é bem simples.
 Aí pode tambem disponibilizar os dados via html em algum site gratuito (xpg,..).Diria que é de média dificuldade. Consegui com um pouco de ajuda.
 Tambem pode colocar um site com PHP em algum provedor que permita essa linguagem. (estou nesse passo). Nesse caso precisei de muita ajuda. Sem o Inavio Vieira, nada feito. Se quiser detalhes dessas implementações que utilizam alguns templates é só falar. se quiser manda uma MP que envio meu email e aí conversamos melhor. estou a disposição..


----------

